# Describe your idea for the perfect "river boat"?



## Handgunner (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm looking at possibly gettin' a boat within the next few months and wanted to get some ideas.

I'm a big ol' boy, so the narrow ones don't cut it.  What I'm looking into is either a 1448 or 1648 flatbottom.

I'm thinking a 15hp or 25hp would be plenty.  I've considered a tunnel hull, but not sure it's worth the extra money.  

This boat will be used primarily in the river... about 75% of the time and other times, it'll be used on PFA's and such.

What do you have, and what do you like or dislike about it?  What brands do you recommend over the other?  And if you have pictures of your set up, please share them with me!

I'm leaning towards an open floor plan type flat-bottom with no console, so that I can easily walk from the back of the boat, to the front.  I think that'll come in handy at night while runnin' lines.  I'm not much on front decks and back decks... and would rather have just a bench with a seat on it other than a pedestal type on a deck.  Like I said, I'm a big ol' boy.. the closer to the water I can stay, the better off I am and whoever is with me! 

I also have heard that stick-steering is a must for a river boat, though I see hundreds without it.   Would it be worth it?  If you had to choose between the two -- tunnel hull or stick steer - which would you go with?  Both?

Thanks y'all!


----------



## jicard3 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a 16' flat bottom with stick steering and a 20hp motor. Buddy of mine has a 1448 flat bottom with a 25hp 4 stroke tiller steer. Both flat bottom boats "slide" pretty bad and you have to slow down quite a bit to get them to make some of the river bends. I know another guy who has a 1648 semi V with a 25hp stick steer and it out handles the flat bottoms by a long shot. I would have a semi V if I was to buy another jon boat for the river. Stick steering is nice because you can see the water directly in front of you really well, and while this is important on the river, we always end up taking the tiller steer boat when we run limb lines. It just seems like the stick steering makes the front of the boat "crowded" when you are running lines. My opinion, I'd say 1648 semi V, 25hp tiller steer, and headlights gotta have the headlights for the river. Better pick one, them flatheads'll be on fire before we know it! Good luck!!!


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2010)

I say kayak but...............


----------



## Jaycobb (Jan 22, 2010)

My only input for river fishing would be to get a jet foot motor.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> I say kayak but...............


You say that only 'cause you want to see me get hurt..


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 22, 2010)

Jaycobb said:


> My only input for river fishing would be to get a jet foot motor.


Why? Less trouble snaggin' and hitting things?


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 22, 2010)

jicard3 said:


> I have a 16' flat bottom with stick steering and a 20hp motor. Buddy of mine has a 1448 flat bottom with a 25hp 4 stroke tiller steer. Both flat bottom boats "slide" pretty bad and you have to slow down quite a bit to get them to make some of the river bends. I know another guy who has a 1648 semi V with a 25hp stick steer and it out handles the flat bottoms by a long shot. I would have a semi V if I was to buy another jon boat for the river. Stick steering is nice because you can see the water directly in front of you really well, and while this is important on the river, we always end up taking the tiller steer boat when we run limb lines. It just seems like the stick steering makes the front of the boat "crowded" when you are running lines. My opinion, I'd say 1648 semi V, 25hp tiller steer, and headlights gotta have the headlights for the river. Better pick one, them flatheads'll be on fire before we know it! Good luck!!!


Thanks!  I have a v-hull, but I don't think it would be steady.  Do the semi-V's have the same stability as a flat-bottom?


----------



## jicard3 (Jan 22, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> Thanks!  I have a v-hull, but I don't think it would be steady.  Do the semi-V's have the same stability as a flat-bottom?



In my opinion they do. The bottom of the boat is still basically flat but the front has the V shape to help it "carve" a little better in a turn. Definitely not a teeter totter like a true V. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## shoalbass (Jan 22, 2010)

If I get another river boat it will be a jet or a tunnell hull.  The next thing I would suggest is a stong 24 or 36 volt trolling motor.


----------



## Money man (Jan 22, 2010)

A picture is worth a thousand words. So here is my 2000 word response.

Cardsfan's awesome riverboat!


----------



## Jaycobb (Jan 22, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> Why? Less trouble snaggin' and hitting things?



I say that because I grew up fishing the Flint River in Albany and I've blow out many props and lower units on little motors.  You end up floating down the river for a few hours, or overnight until you get somewhere  to call for help. The people I know that fish the area down there now use the jet foot motors because there's not as much to break and much less of a chance of getting stranded.


----------



## BradMyers (Jan 22, 2010)

*Sweet*



Money man said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words. So here is my 2000 word response.
> 
> Cardsfan's awesome riverboat!


Now that is an awesome looking river boat! I love the thickend bow. What make is that one?


----------



## Money man (Jan 22, 2010)

BradMyers said:


> Now that is an awesome looking river boat! I love the thickend bow. What make is that one?



I think it is an Outlaw MFG, Lynx model, Canadian made from my understanding.

It is a blast to ride in. Ever see his video that Cardsfan posted set to the Confessor music?

Man he has some great videos on his site. Not to derail the thread but riding in a riverboat in shallow music when going fast is something else.


----------



## Dirk (Jan 22, 2010)

*Money*

I think the Outlaw Lynx boats are about $50,000... If you are on a budget and wanting a tough boat for cheap I would check out Lowe boats ( http://www.loweboats.com/showroom/welded-jon/roughneck-jon/r1455.php ). Lowe boats are usually a little cheaper than G3 and most other aluminum brands. The Grizzlies also look like a good jon boat for a 25 hp or so and they are priced reasonable too(some models). Here is a link to a good looking Tracker Grizzly that you can buy brand new for $1999 (motor & trailer extra). Doesn't have a lot of storage or anything like that but the price is good. http://www.trackerboats.com/boat/?boat=3265


----------



## RockyS (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a 1860 Grizzly.  Its considered a modified v bottom.  Imo it dont slide too bad in turns, it is less than my old 1436 alumacraft.  If you want to spend some money, Riverpro is another nice boat.


----------



## puddle jumper (Jan 23, 2010)

RockyS said:


> If you want to spend some money, Riverpro is another nice boat.
> View attachment 455562



Yup,
What Rocky said,,,
My next boat,,
Puddle

http://riverpro-boats.com/home


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a 1648 flat bottom alumacraft and i had a alum. floor put in it so i would not be tripping on the stringers. I put a 25 hp tiller on it it handles ok and the 25 pushes it along pretty good. I just wish i had put a 24 volt trolling mtr on it. At times i wish it was a 54" bottom but over all it is a solid boat.


----------



## merican (Jan 25, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> Thanks!  I have a v-hull, but I don't think it would be steady.  Do the semi-V's have the same stability as a flat-bottom?



I have a Polar Kraft 1850 semi-v with a seven foot beam and 70 horse Johnson I love it. I too am a big guy without any balance and have had three guys my size on it and never had a problem. It also is tunnel hull I can run the creeks around here in a foot of water with me, one guy and gear no problem.


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 25, 2010)

16 48 is a  big boat........grizzly is a good boat but at any rateyou want to go with the heaviest gauge aluminum poss. if you plan on hitting the shoals and not just deep areas.........all the light river boats I've had/seen have patches ,worn rivets,loose bottoms and dents from one end to the other.25,30 hp jet should be great for a 16 ft river boat and I'd def. get atleast 24 volt trolling motor 70 lbs. or more thrust due to current.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 25, 2010)

Heres mine in its summer attire.  Its wide open front to back with plenty of room to night fish under a bridge for 4.


----------



## riverrat (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a river-pro lo-pro 186 and love it. Does everything i need and more.


----------



## puddle jumper (Jan 27, 2010)

riverrat said:


> I have a river-pro lo-pro 186 and love it. Does everything i need and more.



You are a lucky man RR, 
One of these days if im relly good...
Puddle


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas and pictures y'all.  So many to choose from and so little money to work with!  

I'll post up what I decide to go with when I'm able...

It's about time to start hittin' some crappie on Sinclair!


----------



## blw (Aug 22, 2010)

Handgunner, I know where there is a great river boat for sale if you are still in the market?


----------



## Swamp Angel (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, 'Gunner:

If I may add one more to the list, I have had a great time running the 'Hooch in a Gheenoe since April of this year.It seems to be perfect for a myriad of situations. It runs in really skinny water if you have the cavitation plate up about an inch above the keel line. My wife and I can get by in as little as five inches of water if I raise the motor a bit more, and if we're floating back down river after a run up it, we can get by in three inches of moving water with the motor pulled all the way up and drifting. I would suggest a Gheenoe "Classic" which is 15'-6" and about 4' across. It's stable as heck and is rated for 15 HP. They also make a 16 footer that's rated for 25 HP and also runs shallow. On top of that, they are really affordable compared to other boats that you may consider, and there are some REALLY good deals to be had for used models on Craigs List and other sites. (I paid $900 for my 15'-4" model and it's only 5 years old and in superb condition. That included an 8HP Evinrude and a trailer. Ya can't beat that with a stick!) Keep in mind that it IS a fiberglass boat and won't dent like a metal hull boat will when you hit the rocks too hard, but fiberglass is pretty easy to fix, and you can customize the interior any way you like for a song if you're semi-decent working glass and resin.

Good luck finding the boat that you want.


----------

